# Cub 1810 need help with pto



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Doing an engine swap on an 1810. Original engine was a Kohler Magnum M18S. Swapping in a Kohler Magnum M18 QS. What does QS mean?

The M18S had a 1 1/8" diameter shaft. The M18QS has a 1" diameter shaft. How do I find a 1" pto assy for this? I have the original & it has one wire coming out. 

Please help with a part number if possible. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

This is the engine I need a pto for..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

To answer your first question... What does QS mean? You're referring to what Kohler calls a "Version Code". Kohler Version Codes for Magnum Engines:
S - Electric start
G - Tapered Crankshaft
P - Threaded Crankshaft
EP - Generator
Q - Quiet Model

*QS* = Quiet Model with electric start

The clutch -- 1" shaft, CCW rotation in standard applications, with a 5 11/32" pulley, normally runs a 1/2" belt. Here's a few replacements #'s. They run from about $110 to $170 on the inter-web

Stens # 255-547
Warner #5215-59
Extreme #X0185..... (Can run a 1/2" or 5/8" belt)

With a single power wire running to the clutch, it's grounding internally to the engine block. These replacements run two wires. One 12V power, but the ground usually runs back to the ground circuit terminal on the key switch.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Neighbor called the guy she bought the engine from. He just happens to have one for that engine. $50/shipped. Told her to go ahead & get it. Can't do too much more without it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Pto has finally arrived. I now need to find or make a couple of anti-rotation brackets to fit in the 2 slots in the mounting plate. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Made an anti-rotation bracket from one of the L-shaped brackets used originally to lift & set the engine into the chassis. Works great. Cut the plug off the pto, stripped the wires, crimped a ring terminal on one end & grounded it to the engine. Crimped the original pto plug onto the other end & plugged it into the harness. Tried to start the engine, but the battery was low. Used a jump starter which blew the 20 amp main fuse. Waiting on parts...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got the exhaust & a bunch of other stuff on since pic was taken.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Got the exhaust & a bunch of other stuff on since pic was taken.
> View attachment 56831
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


Looks like a hot rod out of Cublovers garage!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got the battery charged up & a pack of 5 new 20 amp fuses. Blew 4 of them already. Not sure what's going on. Started & ran for about 2 minutes, then blew another fuse. Screw it. Tarp back on. Tackle another day. I hate electrical issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

True dat ....... Clutch fuse, or key switch fuse??


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Inline fuse holder someone installed years ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Still scratching my head over this electrical issue. Disconnected the amp meter & no fuse blown when I turn the key. Wiring looks good. Damn electrical!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Grounded alternator! Taking engine apart tomorrow to swap alternators with the original engine, which I removed today to expedite swappage. What a relief. Should be done this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Finished & delivered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Done. What a mess. Runs good, pto works, lights work.



















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

May have to swap starters. Making an awful racket. Crap. Engine gotta come out again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

